
Ask HN: Options for including or preinstalling info on a phone? - DoreenMichele
Someone suggested a custom ROM. Someone suggested an app. Someone has suggested just a link, like &quot;add to homepage&quot; type thing.<p>This last suggestion is more easily relatable for me and I created a website for that purpose. I&#x27;m wondering if I am missing some important angle or detail here.<p>Thanks.
======
DoreenMichele
Context:

[http://streetlifesolutions.blogspot.com/2018/04/project-
home...](http://streetlifesolutions.blogspot.com/2018/04/project-homeless-
smartphone.html)

[https://pocketputer.blogspot.com/p/about.html](https://pocketputer.blogspot.com/p/about.html)

